# What Types of Bettas do you have?



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I currently have 3 veiltails 1 male and 2 females
How about you?=]


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I have:

2 Veiltails
2 Halfmoons
1 Petco "King"
1 DoubleTail


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I have one HM-DBT-PK


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

6 VTs (including females)
2 CT
1 HM
1 super delta
1 double tail
1 combtail


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

1 Crowntail, 1 Veiltail, and one, I'm not sure until his fins start to re-grow, but I think he (Taco) is a Veiltail too.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I have four girls that I think are VT. Two of them might be combtails but I can never get a good look at their tail fins.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

1 VT
1 HM
3 CT
All of mine are males but I will soon get some females too.

I am really wanting to get a delta/super delta and a PK.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

i've got 7 males right now and space for one more male. I think i'll go get one this weekend.

1 vt (my first betta i bought four years ago, hes still here)
1 ct
2 hm
2 hmpk
1 super delta


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

5 Veiltails, 1 Crowntail, 1 Doubletail, 1 Halfmoon, hopefully.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have:
6 male VT (2 are rescues that will be adopted out later)
2 male CT
1 male HMPK
1 female HMPK
2 females of unknown tail type (soon to be owned by Doggyhog and veronicamarae  )


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have...
2 VT's
1 "King"
1 CT (female)
1 Delta
2 Combtails


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

I have:

2 Male CT's
1 DBT Plakat
8 Male VT's
3 Female VT's


Yeesh!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

4 female veiltail, 2 male crowntails, and a surprise plakat (when I got him I thought I was recueing a sick girly...I guess I rescued a sick boy lol(He's doing lots better by the way)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah....

One double tail
One Crowntail
Three Deltatails
Four Veiltails

Yup.
Someday I'd like a Plakat, but I think I'll stay away from the HMs. I just don't find them very pretty...


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

3 superdeltas
1 halfmoon
1 combtail female
2 veiltale females

soon to increase though. 
crowntails and halfmoons from singapore on the way


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

i have 
2 halfmoons
1 super delta
1 veiltail female
and a pair of crowntails, male and female


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

1 male VT 

Only had him for about 3 days and now I think im going to be addicted to bettas for the rest of my life lol.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

After my move to Ottawa, i had only my 1 VT, Bacardi
now i also have a CT, Atticus
and my new HM, Barrett.

all i need is a DT and a PK lol


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I have 1 Veiltail Male, 1 Delta tail Male.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Ah....
> 
> One double tail
> One Crowntail
> ...


 :shock::squint::BIGsurprise:why don't you find HMs pretty?


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

I loovveee halfmoons, im not fond of doubletails though, unless they are a hybrid with halfmoon or crowntail ^^


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I guess they just look... clunky to me ;x Which is why I love Plakats xD No clunk to them.


----------

